# T??4



## getbig808 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thymosin Beta 4 is a synthetic version of the naturally occurring peptide present in virtually all-human and animal cells, Thymosin Beta 4 (T??4). It is a first-in-class drug candidate that promotes the following*:

WHAT THIS DOES:
1. Increases Red Blood Cells
2. Stops bleeding
3. Increase Endurance
4. Reduces Tie Up
5. Helps breathing
6. Reduces stomach acid which eliminates ulcers
7. Increases lean muscle mass
8. Helps repair tendons and ligaments

* Endothelial (blood vessels) cell differentiation (increases red blood cells)
* Angiogenesis (growth of new blood cells from pre-existing vessels) in dermal tissues
* Keratinocyte migration
* Collagen deposition; and
* Decreases inflammation.

One of T??4 key mechanisms of action is its ability to regulate the cell-building protein, Actin, a vital component of cell structure and movement. Of the thousands of proteins present in cells, actin represents up to 10% of the total proteins which therefore plays a major role in the genetic makeup of the cell.

This potent peptide is a member of a ubiquitous family of 16 related molecules with a high conservation of sequence and localization in most tissues and circulating cells in the body. T??4 not only binds to actin, but also blocks actin polymerization and is the actin-sequestering molecule in eukaryotic cells.

T??4 was identified as a gene that was up-regulated four-to-six fold during early blood vessel formation and found to promote the growth of new blood cells from the existing vessels. This peptide is present in wound fluid and when administered subcutaneously, it promotes wound healing, muscle building and speeds up recovery time of muscles fibres and their cells.

An additional key factor of T??4 is that it promotes cell migration through a specific interaction with actin in the cell cytoskeleton. It has been demonstrated that a central small amino acid long-actin binding domain has both blood cell reproduction and wound healing characteristics. These characteristics are uncovered by accelerating the migration of endothelial cells and keratinocytes. It also increases the production of extracellular matrix-degrading enzymes.

Research confirms that T??4 is a potent, naturally occurring wound repair factor with anti-inflammatory properties. T??4 is different from other repair factors, such as growth factors, in that it promotes endothelial and keratinocyte migration. It also does not bind to the extracellular matrix and has a very low molecular weight meaning it can travel relatively long distances through tissues.


HOW TO USE: Give one 2ml vial subcutaneous each week for six consecutive weeks.  There after use one 2ml vial per month.  It's best to give injection 6 days before intense work


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Product Description*

*Product Name:* TB-500

*Size:* 

*Molecular Formula:* C212H350N56O78S 

*Molecular Weight:* 

*CAS:*77591-33-4 

*Sequence (One-Letter Code):* 

*Sequence (Three-Letter Code):*Ac-Ser-Asp-Lys-Pro-Asp-Met-Ala-Glu-Ile-Glu-Lys-Phe-Asp-Lys-Ser-Lys-Leu-Lys-Lys-Thr-Glu-Thr-Gln-Glu-Lys-Asn-Pro-Leu-Pro-Ser-Lys-Glu-Thr-Ile-Glu-Gln-Glu-Lys-Gln-Ala-Gly-Glu-Ser 


*TB-500* is a synthetic version of the naturally occurring peptide present in virtually all human and animal cells, Thymosin Beta 4 (T??4). It is a first-in-class drug candidate that promotes the following*:


Endothelial (blood vessels) cell differentiation
Angiogenesis (growth of new blood cells from pre-existing vessels) in dermal tissues
Keratinocyte migration
Collagen deposition; and
Decreases inflammation.
TB-500 offers many benefits to the equine world in performance racing. Recent trials by some of the world’s leading trainers on their prize winning equine members of both genders, have been credited by a huge boost in their race-day results, something long desired in the racing world.

These trials along with clinical trials have indicated the following benefits associated with the use of TB-500 on mares and stallions*:


Increase muscle growth with huge increases in endurance and strength noted
Relaxed muscle spasm
Improved muscle tone
Increase the exchange of substance between cells
Encourage tissue repair
Stretches connective tissue
Helps maintain flexibility
Reduces inflammation of tissue in joint
Enhances nutritional components in the animal
Prevents the formations of adhesions and fibrous bands in muscles, tendons and ligaments.


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 3, 2011)

T²4 Peptide Research - RegeneRx

http://www.regenerx.com/wt/page/publications


seems like a wonder drug


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hair Growth

It has also been demonstrated that TB4 promotes hair growth in various rat and mice models including a transgenic TB4 overexpressing mouse24. The mechanism by which TB4 acts to promote hair growth is by its stimulatory effects on follicle stem cell growth, migration, differentiation, and protease production.

Anti-Aging Properties

Applied topically on the skin (as a spray or cream), TB4-7b has very potent anti-aging, anti-wrinkle, anti-scarring and wound healing properties. No adverse or unwanted effects have been observed in case studies and in a phase I/II clinical trial involving 30 patients. Applied topically on the scalp, promotion of hair thickness, change in coloration (from grey back to its original darker colour), and hair growth have also been clearly observed.

Large Clinical Trial About to Be Initiated

When injected into patients it promotes activation of circulating and various organ stem cells in a safe manner, leading to a very potent anti-aging effect. Benefits have so far been observed in patients with a variety of degenerative diseases, such as heart disease, neuromuscular disease, diabetes and emphysema, to name a few. A large clinical trial under FDA regulations is about to be initiated on the efficacy of TB4-7 in patients with Type II diabetes, Duchenes Muscular dystrophy and emphysema.

As has been shown in cardiac tissue, TB4-7 promotes the activation of cardiac muscle and endothelial progenitor cells, and their survival, and decreases muscle apoptosis25. Similarly in the cornea, TB4 promotes cell migration and wound healing, has anti-inflammatory properties, and suppresses apoptosis26. Another group's results indicate that TB4 also promotes the survival and neurite outgrowth of cultured spinal cord neurons27. We have observed similar promotive effects of TB4 on the survival and stimulation of skeletal muscle progenitors and myocytes.

Already Used By Body Builders

Human trial candidates have noticed the following in an ongoing trial in body builders where they inject 10mg of TB4-7 twice weekly for four weeks:

???Increased muscle girth.
???Faster recovery time (wear and tear) from training.
???Increased muscular endurance.
???Increased muscular strength.
???Decreased musculoskeletal pain.
???Improved hand-eye coordination.
???Increased energy levels.
???Improved mood (decreased anxiety).
???Improved sleeping patterns.
???Improved concentration span and short-term memory.
???Improved hair growth.
AdiStem TB4-7??? Peptide is an injectable formulation of TB4. A similar formulation has just completed Phase I clinical trials and has been shown to be safe and well-tolerated. The product candidate has been developed to address medical indications where subcutaneous administration is warranted. AdiStem Ltd. is currently planning a Phase I/II clinical trial to evaluate AdiStem TB4-7??? in type II diabetic patients although other indications such as motorneurons disease, emphysema, and Duchene's muscular dystrophy have been identified as potential targets.

Available in a Cream for Hair Growth through ActiStem Ltd.

AdiStem TB4-7??? Peptide is now available in a cream for hair growth. You can purchase or view more information on our distributor's website, ActiStem.com.

About AdiStem Ltd.

Aside from autologous adipose-derived stem cell therapy, AdiStem Ltd. is focused on the discovery and development of novel stem cell derived peptides to accelerate tissue and organ repair. Currently, AdiStem Ltd. is developing a product candidate, TB4-7, for Type II diabetes. AdiStem Ltd. is also developing other product candidates for use on other diseases. These product candidates are based on TB4, a synthetic derivative copy of the 43-amino acid, naturally occurring peptide. AdiStem Ltd. holds and has applied for over 6 world-wide patents and patent applications related to novel peptides to date.

CONTACT US

Telephone: +632 856 5100
Fax: +632 856 9206
Email: info@AdiStem.com


----------



## spaemp3 (Oct 6, 2011)

sounds great is this stuff on the market yet ?>


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 6, 2011)

spaemp3 said:


> sounds great is this stuff on the market yet ?>


 
Yes for research and for horses, camels and dogs. Also its in 3rd phase clinical trials for humans. 
 But Kynoselen also was only for horses up until bodybuilders started using it and now there is a human version that alot of people love. Nice to see someone that reads. you would think more people would be interested in something like this.


----------



## jayice (Oct 8, 2011)

YEP seen this peptide around now. just like u getbig808 im seriously interested in it. seems really promising. supposedly 1-2mg for a 200lb research animal (  ) once a week for 6 weeks. and then just 1-2mg once a month to maintain. seems really really promising bro!


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 8, 2011)

jayice said:


> YEP seen this peptide around now. just like u getbig808 im seriously interested in it. seems really promising. supposedly 1-2mg for a 200lb research animal (  ) once a week for 6 weeks. and then just 1-2mg once a month to maintain. seems really really promising bro!


 

0.4mg for a 220lb test subject once a week for 6 weeks. 2mg is for a horse based on the average wieght of a horse is 1100lbs wich is 5x 220. So 2mg divided by 5 is 0.4mg


----------



## jayice (Oct 8, 2011)

getbig808 said:


> 0.4mg for a 220lb test subject once a week for 6 weeks. 2mg is for a horse based on the average wieght of a horse is 1100lbs wich is 5x 220. So 2mg divided by 5 is 0.4mg



u sure bro. cuz was seeing that its 2mg for a 200lb test subject and 10mg for a horse. u could be right tho...have u researched with this peptide? if so how were the results?


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 8, 2011)

jayice said:


> u sure bro. cuz was seeing that its 2mg for a 200lb test subject and 10mg for a horse. u could be right tho...have u researched with this peptide? if so how were the results?


 
looking closer you are right it is 10mg/2ml. i thought it was 10ml/10mg. So you are right 2mg per week or 0.4ml from a 10mg/2ml solution. No i havent tryed it but im getting ready to.


----------



## jayice (Oct 8, 2011)

getbig808 said:


> looking closer you are right it is 10mg/2ml. i thought it was 10ml/10mg. So you are right 2mg per week or 0.4ml from a 10mg/2ml solution. No i havent tryed it but im getting ready to.



ok kl mate. ive also heard it only lasts for 7 days then degrades bro . how are u going to reconstitute it bro?


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 8, 2011)

I read 8 but still. Not sure yet. Sure would be nice if we had alittle more help but we arent talking steroids or pickup lines so no one gives a fuck. lol I wonder if i could get say 4 steril vials and seperate it dry then reconstitute one at a time? I need to read more


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 8, 2011)

*HOW TO USE TB-500 (Thymosin beta 4): *

*FOR RESEARCH USE ONLY*

Research has shown that the best results are achieved when using sterile saline solution (Sodium Chloride Injection BP 0.9%) to mix TB-500 (thymosin beta4).

*Important:*
Only prepare the vials that will be used immediately. If using doses that are lower than the recommended dose, prepared vials must be stored in the fridge and be used within 8 days.

*Vial preparation:*
Remove the plastic protective cap of the sealed vial containing the powder of peptides. 
Insert the filled syringe of 2ml of sodium chloride solution into the rubber top of the vial and release the 2ml of sodium chloride into the vial.
Remove the syringe and gently rotate the vial until the powder is completely dissolved. 
Ensure that the solution is well mixed with all powder thoroughly dissolved for maximum safety and effectiveness.

*Administration:*
A Subcutaneous (S/C) inj.

*Frequency:*
Research studies have further shown that one (2ml. vial) Sub-Q Inj. each week for six consecutive weeks provides the best results.  There after, use only one (2ml. vial) per month.  It's best to give the Sub-Q Inj. 6 days before intense work outs. Therefore for best results, one vial per Sub-Q injection per week for 6 consecutive weeks, then 1 vial per month (the glass vial is 2ml, with 10mg TB-500 per vial), so it is 10mg/2ml).

*Contraindications:*
No known contraindications exists with other research peptides, however the product has not been thoroughly tested to know its full contraindications.
The product should not be used if the subject is pregnant or breast feeding.

*Storage:*
Store the product at room temperature in a non humid environment. An opened vile can be kept for up to 8 days in refrigerated storage.


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Stability:*
Lyophilized Thymosin b4 although stable at room temperature for 3 weeks, should be stored​

desiccated below -18
0C. Upon reconstitution Thymosin b4 should be stored at 40C between 2-7 days
and for future use below -18​​
0C. For long term storage it is recommended to add a carrier protein
(0.1% HSA or BSA). What HSA and BSA? BSA=bactiriostatic?

Storage and Stability:Lyophilized powder may be stored at -20°C. Reconstitute to nominal volume by adding sterile ddH2O, 0.1% BSA or HSA. Aliquot and store at -20°C. Reconstituted product is stable for 12 months at -20°C. For maximum recovery of product, centrifuge the original vial after thawing and prior to removing the cap. Further dilutions can be made in assay buffer.​


----------



## jayice (Oct 8, 2011)

getbig808 said:


> *Stability:*
> Lyophilized Thymosin b4 although stable at room temperature for 3 weeks, should be stored​
> 
> desiccated below -18
> ...



so could it last longer with the use of BSA?


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 8, 2011)

jayice said:


> so could it last longer with the use of BSA?


 Thats the way i see it....


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 8, 2011)

HSA = Human serum albumin. costs about 125.00 for 1g. way more then enough


----------



## jayice (Oct 8, 2011)

getbig808 said:


> HSA = Human serum albumin. costs about 125.00 for 1g. way more then enough



wondering how you'll reconstitute it with the HSA. and if u still need the sodium chloride?


----------



## jayice (Oct 8, 2011)

actually course i'll need the sodium chloride as the hsa is not a liquid! lool


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 8, 2011)

jayice said:


> actually course i'll need the sodium chloride as the hsa is not a liquid! lool


 It comes allready mixed in a solution of sodium chloride


----------



## jayice (Oct 8, 2011)

ok great! this peptideresearch bro?


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 8, 2011)

jayice said:


> ok great! this peptideresearch bro?


 

like to start in november. going to vegas to get some strip club money and to watch my home boy bjpenn fight next week so dont want to start or order n not be here.
 Im down for november though. also want to run AOD9604 check it out


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I might run this soon at 2mg a week for 6 weeks.


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 8, 2011)

maniac0614 said:


> I think I might run this soon at 2mg a week for 6 weeks.


Thats whats up... maybe throw in some gw1516


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 8, 2011)

getbig808 said:


> *HOW TO USE TB-500 (Thymosin beta 4): *
> 
> *FOR RESEARCH USE ONLY*
> 
> ...


 

Good info but for people who dont know, that is the dosage for a horse not a human.


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 8, 2011)

maniac0614 said:


> Good info but for people who dont know, that is the dosage for a horse not a human.


 But this is not for human useresearch yeahya


----------



## jayice (Oct 9, 2011)

thinking of using it with actn3. have u heard of that peptide bro?


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 9, 2011)

Phil Hernon's Muscle Science :: Science Beyond Bodybuilding :: Bodybuilding Forums


----------



## jayice (Oct 26, 2011)

u started using the peptide bro?


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 27, 2011)

jayice said:


> u started using the peptide bro?


 
Not yet. Still in vegas.


----------



## jayice (Oct 30, 2011)

getbig808 said:


> Not yet. Still in vegas.



lool kl bro


----------



## Arenberg (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking forward to see the result! I'm thinking to order some to my self.

Let us know the dose and when you take it,thanks!


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 30, 2011)

Arenberg said:


> Looking forward to see the result! I'm thinking to order some to my self.
> 
> Let us know the dose and when you take it,thanks!


 
I posted a link to someone that is curently doing a daily log on it now.


----------



## krogers58 (Nov 1, 2011)

getbig808 said:


> looking closer you are right it is 10mg/2ml. i thought it was 10ml/10mg. So you are right 2mg per week or 0.4ml from a 10mg/2ml solution. No i havent tryed it but im getting ready to.




I'm seeing 450 bucks for 1 vial of 10 mg's.   The source looks highly legit, as its a performance racehorse supplements company.   Again, veterinary grade. Anyone else seen better prices on this stuff?   Seems pretty steep for something which hasn't proven itself yet.


----------



## jayice (Nov 2, 2011)

krogers58 said:


> I'm seeing 450 bucks for 1 vial of 10 mg's.   The source looks highly legit, as its a performance racehorse supplements company.   Again, veterinary grade. Anyone else seen better prices on this stuff?   Seems pretty steep for something which hasn't proven itself yet.



theres a few around for $25 for 2mg. 2mg is what u'll want to research with for 6 weeks then 2mg per month from there. i dont know if im allowed to post the link but just google ergo tb500


----------



## FrankJames (Nov 3, 2011)

Extr~ Pept~ is 29 for 2 mg.


----------



## krogers58 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Muchos Gracias*

Muchos Gracias, jayice and FrankJames


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 3, 2011)

FrankJames said:


> Extr~ Pept~ is 29 for 2 mg.



 Have you bought from them?


----------



## FrankJames (Nov 4, 2011)

Not this product, but i have brought other items.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok...  I am curious as to the quality at $29...  Yet, at $29 it shouldn't hurt for me to try it out.  (I now need a Guinea Pig)


----------



## spaemp3 (Nov 4, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Have you bought from them?


 
EPS legit bro for sure


----------



## spaemp3 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is this the first peptide that has the benefit of hair growth ? After my rat ran mast/tren/test his lil rat head lost a lot of hair ... would one reccomended giving this a shot or is there better stuff. The female rats in the cage also seem to take note to the sudden loss of his hair


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 4, 2011)

PM for $48 for 5mg TB4 american made


----------



## FrankJames (Nov 6, 2011)

AND... it makes a great mouthwash... 

Thymosin beta 4 (Tb4) is a highly conserved protein found in all tissues, except erythrocytes. Until recently it had thought to be solely as the major G-actin sequestering molecule. Current investigations have identified it to be an endothelial cell chemo-attractant, an angiogenic stimulant, and an anti-apoptotic and anti inflammatory agent most notably in ocular, skin and heart tissue. OBJECTIVES: The aim of the current investigation was to examine the cytoprotective role of Tb4 on oral tissue using human gingival fibroblasts. METHODS: The human gingival fibroblast cell line HGF-1 (ATCC CRL-2014) was cultured in medium containing 10% serum and then serum-starved. In one set of experiments gingival fibroblasts were treated with TNF-a or chlorhexedine with or without Tb4. Apoptosis was assayed colorimetrically using the ApoPercentage assay. Apoptotic cells were counted in digitally captured images. Apoptosis data was determined as mean number of apoptotic cells +/- SEM. In a second set of experiments gingival fibroblasts were cultured in 24-well plates and treated with either TNF-a chlorhexidine digluconate, Peridex , or carbamide peroxide with or without Tb4. Cytotoxicity was assayed for lactate dehydrogenase (LDH) activity using a colorimetric LDH cytotoxicity assay kit. Statistical analysis was performed using the student's t-test with significance value of p < 0.05. RESULTS: Tb4 was able to protect gingival fibroblasts from apoptosis induced by TNF-a or by chlorhexidine. Additionally, Tb4 was able to protect gingival fibroblasts against the cytotoxic effects of common dental chemotherapeutics such as chlorhexidine digluconate, Peridex and carbamide peroxide. *CONCLUSION: Because of its multifunctional roles in protecting cells against damage, T**b4 has significant potential for use in a mouth rinse with its combined antimicrobial, anti-inflammatory, anti-apoptotic, and cytoprotective properties. * 
Seriously, this could be a nice tool for sculpting.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 7, 2011)

buy some here


----------



## Jetto (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm very interested in this drug. It's relatively cheap if you get it from the right place and if it has half the benefits that it claims it would definitely be worth running.
My question is what would happen if you ran twice the recommended dosage? And can you run this indefinitely? Does it work synergistically with HGH or IGF in tissue repair.
I have allot of friends with ligament injuries that could benefit from something like this. Most are using HGH to help with repair but this could be a cheaper alternative or an added aid.
Sadly not enough research has been done on this product, been reading and searching my ass off and only found 3 decent logs on it. Though all logs I did read had the same reports on benefits, no negative sides yet.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Jetto said:


> I'm very interested in this drug. It's relatively cheap if you get it from the right place and if it has half the benefits that it claims it would definitely be worth running.
> My question is what would happen if you ran twice the recommended dosage? And can you run this indefinitely? Does it work synergistically with HGH or IGF in tissue repair.
> I have allot of friends with ligament injuries that could benefit from something like this. Most are using HGH to help with repair but this could be a cheaper alternative or an added aid.
> Sadly not enough research has been done on this product, been reading and searching my ass off and only found 3 decent logs on it. Though all logs I did read had the same reports on benefits, no negative sides yet.



 How old are you?


----------



## Jetto (Nov 10, 2011)

Why?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ did you really just ask that?  Bro, age has a lot to do with running things like GH, TB4, slin, myostatin peptides.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm 29, I asked why because I didn't see a relative relation to my post. My buddies who could benefit most from this range between 30-50


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Alright... 
It is relevant because you stated you wanted to run it.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Nov 10, 2011)

so this tb4 could help you put on mass??? iv hear the same about ghrp and cjc but nothing noticed..


----------



## Jetto (Nov 10, 2011)

Fare enough.
So far from what I read it's greatest benefits are health. I read that people experience very mild effects in mass, more body recomposition and leaning out. I'd say the same goes for ghrp/cjc. They add a little mass and reduce some BF but it's nothing like you're going to get from AAS of course.
GHRP/CJC+ aas yielded some great gains for me but that's another topic. Back to tb4


----------



## Jetto (Nov 10, 2011)

Well this is working out well, traded 50iu of HGH for 22mg of TB4. Let's see how this goes


----------



## FrankJames (Nov 13, 2011)

*dosage*



getbig808 said:


> Hair Growth
> 
> It has also been demonstrated that TB4 promotes hair growth in various rat and mice models including a transgenic TB4 overexpressing mouse24. The mechanism by which TB4 acts to promote hair growth is by its stimulatory effects on follicle stem cell growth, migration, differentiation, and protease production.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jetto (Nov 13, 2011)

^^ indeed it is..but this is a short term study at high doses wonder how this compares to long term at low doses.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 13, 2011)

^^^ Bro, that is how it is ran.. It isn't ran like GH, but more like EPO. 

With a "frontload", then a maintenance dosage thereafter.


----------



## FrankJames (Nov 13, 2011)

Agreed, i am wondering if the frontloading at 2mgs a week is too light? I mean the Human Trial had 10mgs twice a week for 4 weeks, correct? I followed the link posted by getbig to see the blog, he seems to be having good results at the 2mg/week dosage, but...


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 13, 2011)

I am on my phone and it is not allowing me to cite... (this should be cited)


Already Used By Body Builders
Human trial candidates have noticed the following in an ongoing trial in body builders where they inject 10mg of TB4-7 twice weekly for four weeks:
???Increased muscle girth.
???Faster recovery time (wear and tear) from training.
???Increased muscular endurance.
???Increased muscular strength.
???Decreased musculoskeletal pain.
???Improved hand-eye coordination.
???Increased energy levels.
???Improved mood (decreased anxiety).
???Improved sleeping patterns.
???Improved concentration span and short-term memory.
???Improved hair growth.
AdiStem TB4-7??? Peptide is an injectable formulation of TB4. A similar formulation has just completed Phase I clinical trials and has been shown to be safe and well-tolerated. The product candidate has been developed to address medical indications where subcutaneous administration is warranted. AdiStem Ltd. is currently planning a Phase I/II clinical trial to evaluate AdiStem TB4-7??? in type II diabetic patients although other indications such as motorneurons disease, emphysema, and Duchene???s muscular dystrophy have been identified as potential targets.


----------



## FrankJames (Nov 14, 2011)

*Dht*



spaemp3 said:


> Is this the first peptide that has the benefit of hair growth ? After my rat ran mast/tren/test his lil rat head lost a lot of hair ... would one reccomended giving this a shot or is there better stuff. The female rats in the cage also seem to take note to the sudden loss of his hair


 


I run 1/4 of a 5mg Finicar tablet every day when i am on and off a cycle. You may want to look at some DHT Inhibitors.  Although, that is another possible benefit from this.


----------



## getbig808 (Nov 20, 2011)

February 14, 2010, 01:14 PM

http://www.adistem.com



Adistem are the guys doing the Adipose Stem Cell injections for hairloss and this is the new cream version. 

TB4-7™ Peptide from AdiStem
TB4-7™ Peptide applied topically or given systemically promotes angiogenesis and wound healing, cardioprotective and immuno-potentiating effects, hair growth and thickness, hair coloration change (from grey back to its original darker colour) and has very potent anti-aging, anti-wrinkle and anti-scarring properties. Trials amongst body builders have also shown increased muscle growth and strength together with improved energy levels and other benefits.
TB4-7 (patent pending) is a synthetic peptide analogue of the active region of Thymosin B4.
Thymosin β4, a ubiquitous 4.9-kDa polypeptide of 43 amino acids length originally isolated in 1981 from the thymus gland, is a potent mediator of cell migration and differentiation1-6.
It is a member of a ubiquitous family of 16 related molecules with a high conservation of sequence and localization in most tissues and circulating cells13 and circulating levels in the serum reduce with age. TB4 binds to actin, blocks actin polymerization, and is the actin-sequestering molecule in eukaryotic cells14-20).
It was identified as a gene that was up-regulated four- to six fold during early endothelial cell tube (blood vessel) formation and found to promote angiogenesis. It is present in wound fluid7, and when applied topically or given systemically, it promotes angiogenesis and wound healing3).
Thymus extracts (which contain small amounts of Thymosin beta 4), have been used successfully both orally and by injection in patients since the 1960’s in Europe (see Biofactor). Derived from our autologous adipose-derived stem cell clinical trials and research, we have uncovered that one of the main factors that the stem cells secrete to induce repair and an anti-aging effect were various peptides belonging to the TB4 family. TB4-7 (patent pending) was the most potent fragment from this family of secreted peptides that we discovered.
Wound-Healing
TB4 elicits cell migration through a specific interaction with actin in the cell cytoskeleton8,9. Recently, it was demonstrated that a central small amino acid long actin binding domain has both angiogenic and wound healing activity while other domains of the protein are inactive10.
In angiogenesis and in wound healing, TB4 acts by accelerating the migration of endothelial cells and keratinocytes and increasing the production of extracellular matrix-degrading enzymes4,9. TB4 has also shown to increase corneal epithelial cell migration in vitro and in vivo, with activity in the nanogram range1. Thymosin beta 4 is found in high concentrations in platelets22. TB4 also has anti-inflammatory activity1,11 and more recently has also been shown to stimulate epidermal stem cell differentiation12. 
Together, these data show that TB4 is a potent, naturally occurring wound repair factor. It is different from other repair factors, such as growth factors, in that it promotes endothelial and keratinocyte migration, does not bind to the extracellular matrix, and has a very low molecular weight, and thus can diffuse relatively long distances through tissues4,21.
Hair Growth
It has also been demonstrated that TB4 promotes hair growth in various rat and mice models including a transgenic TB4 overexpressing mouse24. The mechanism by which TB4 acts to promote hair growth is by its stimulatory effects on follicle stem cell growth, migration, differentiation, and protease production.
Anti-Aging Properties
Applied topically on the skin (as a spray or cream), TB4-7b has very potent anti-aging, anti-wrinkle, anti-scarring and wound healing properties. No adverse or unwanted effects have been observed in case studies and in a phase I/II clinical trial involving 30 patients. Applied topically on the scalp, promotion of hair thickness, change in coloration (from grey back to its original darker colour), and hair growth have also been clearly observed.
Large Clinical Trial About to Be Initiated
When injected into patients it promotes activation of circulating and various organ stem cells in a safe manner, leading to a very potent anti-aging effect. Benefits have so far been observed in patients with a variety of degenerative diseases, such as heart disease, neuromuscular disease, diabetes and emphysema, to name a few. A large clinical trial under FDA regulations is about to be initiated on the efficacy of TB4-7 in patients with Type II diabetes, Duchenes Muscular dystrophy and emphysema.
As has been shown in cardiac tissue, TB4-7 promotes the activation of cardiac muscle and endothelial progenitor cells, and their survival, and decreases muscle apoptosis25. Similarly in the cornea, TB4 promotes cell migration and wound healing, has anti-inflammatory properties, and suppresses apoptosis26. Another group’s results indicate that TB4 also promotes the survival and neurite outgrowth of cultured spinal cord neurons27. We have observed similar promotive effects of TB4 on the survival and stimulation of skeletal muscle progenitors and myocytes.
Already Used By Body Builders
Human trial candidates have noticed the following in an ongoing trial in body builders where they inject 10mg of TB4-7 twice weekly for four weeks:
•Increased muscle girth.
•Faster recovery time (wear and tear) from training.
•Increased muscular endurance.
•Increased muscular strength.
•Decreased musculoskeletal pain.
•Improved hand-eye coordination.
•Increased energy levels.
•Improved mood (decreased anxiety).
•Improved sleeping patterns.
•Improved concentration span and short-term memory.
•Improved hair growth.
AdiStem TB4-7™ Peptide is an injectable formulation of TB4. A similar formulation has just completed Phase I clinical trials and has been shown to be safe and well-tolerated. The product candidate has been developed to address medical indications where subcutaneous administration is warranted. AdiStem Ltd. is currently planning a Phase I/II clinical trial to evaluate AdiStem TB4-7™ in type II diabetic patients although other indications such as motorneurons disease, emphysema, and Duchene’s muscular dystrophy have been identified as potential targets.
Available in a Cream for Hair Growth through ActiStem Ltd.
AdiStem TB4-7™ Peptide is now available in a cream for hair growth. You can purchase or view more information on our distributor’s website, ActiStem.com.
About AdiStem Ltd.
Aside from autologous adipose-derived stem cell therapy, AdiStem Ltd. is focused on the discovery and development of novel stem cell derived peptides to accelerate tissue and organ repair. Currently, AdiStem Ltd. is developing a product candidate, TB4-7, for Type II diabetes. AdiStem Ltd. is also developing other product candidates for use on other diseases. These product candidates are based on TB4, a synthetic derivative copy of the 43-amino acid, naturally occurring peptide. AdiStem Ltd. holds and has applied for over 6 world-wide patents and patent applications related to novel peptides to date.
CONTACT US
Telephone: +632 856 5100
Fax: +632 856 9206
Email: info@AdiStem.com 
You can also reach us by completing and returning the Inquiry Form

http://www.actistem.com


----------



## FrankJames (Dec 29, 2011)

*Human trial candidates have noticed the following in an ongoing trial in body builders where they inject 10mg of TB4-7 twice weekly for four weeks:*

Okay, personally, i think i am underdosed at 2mgs a week. I purchased tb-500 from a reputable sponser here, been doing the 2mgs a week, and i am currently on week 4. I will finish my 6 weeks and start a maintenance run.

I will be saving up a bit of money to get enough to do 10mgs twice a week, then i will try to figure out something for a proper maintenance dosage. I need to figure this one out though.

Few thoughts: I am not feeling it yet.  Not meaning to slam anyone or any sponser, but sometimes i question the results of certain blogs about products. I must wonder why i do the same thing and get nowhere near the results others post. By this i am not talking about gains or losses of muscle and fat, but the less tangible type of results like, "Only a few days into it and ican tell this stuff is kicking in. a whole lot more fullness and no water retention", taken from a blog about TB-500

Either the quality of my TB-500 is less or i need to question the blogs of reps more closely.  I was surfing the net the other week and i found a link for research chems and peptides, and they had COA's available on all of their products upon request. Their prices were slightly higher, but with the COA, i think it would be worth the increase.  

Unfortunately, i lost that link, but i will find it again. 
I will post again at the 6 week mark.

Till then...


----------



## spinachpharmer (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing about this. Thx


----------



## FrankJames (Feb 2, 2012)

So... i did the 6 weeks, nothing noticable. I will update when i get my order and try a new higher dosage test on my rat.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 2, 2012)

spaemp3 said:


> sounds great is this stuff on the market yet ?>


 

Yes some are resaerching with it .


----------



## savalacad (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## GoingYard (Feb 16, 2012)

Just got in 6 bottles of 5mg from mp. Started last night with 2 1/2mg in each shoulder.  Will pin another 5mg this weekend then 5mg a week for 4 weeks.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 1, 2012)

GoingYard said:


> Just got in 6 bottles of 5mg from mp. Started last night with 2 1/2mg in each shoulder.  Will pin another 5mg this weekend then 5mg a week for 4 weeks.


can't wait to hear about the results!


----------



## booze (Mar 6, 2012)

How much water are you reconning this with? 2ml seems to be a large subq injection?!


----------



## Arenberg (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope you will report the result soon! I'm very curious what you think about it? 

A


----------



## GoingYard (Mar 8, 2012)

Using 1ml of bac water to mix and pin. 

Definitely have felt relief in shoulder pain.


----------



## Arenberg (Mar 9, 2012)

Thats good! What about strenght and stamina? Have that improve?

A


----------



## booze (Mar 11, 2012)

GoingYard said:


> Using 1ml of bac water to mix and pin.
> 
> Definitely have felt relief in shoulder pain.



1ml for 2mg and then pinned subq all at once? Thanks.


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 12, 2012)

Any more updates? Just ordered 12-2mg for a 6 week run @ 4mg per week.
Goal: hoping to boost recovery time and heal up some lingering shoulder and elbow issues from years of powerlifting.


----------



## GoingYard (Mar 12, 2012)

booze said:


> 1ml for 2mg and then pinned subq all at once? Thanks.


 

Actually I use 1ml to the 5mg vial dissolves quickly and I pin IM with a 25ga needle.

Have not notice any extra strength or stamina with TB-4


----------

